# Please help! My dog savaged a tortoise!



## Budgey (May 10, 2013)

Hi. Please forgive the panic nature of this post. I found my dog basically savaging a tortoise about 1 hour ago. I'm really upset as it was only out of my sight for literally 2 minutes. 

The tortoise has about 4 punture wounds on the top side, and when I turn it over to expose the underside there is a section of broken shelll down at the tail end about the about 25mm across x 10mm deep, and a bigger section of shell broken at the top end around 50mm x 25mm around where the little fella's right front leg is. Both sections are partially attached by flesh, but there is a fair amount of blood - particularly at the top section. I litterally don't know what to do, as I am in the far south of Bulgaria, and I don't speak the language too well. I have spoken to my vet, but she does not have a clue how to treat it, and simply told me to put it in a dark place.
I'm litterally at a loss. I don't know if i'm causing it pain when i'm handling it, so at the moment, it's in a dark drawer. The bleading appears to have stopped, but now I just don't know what to do.

Can anyone offer me any advice?
Picture - not for the faint hearted


----------



## tortadise (May 10, 2013)

This animal needs to be seen by a vet ASAP to clean the wounds and dress them appropriately. Try to limit the amount of touching and moving. I am sure the little guy is very stressed already. Do you have a good tortoise vet in the area? Or even a vet with good experience in Medicine?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 10, 2013)

I'm very surprised at what your vet told you. Any vet can offer first aid. At the very least the tortoise's wounds need to be cleaned up. He needs antibiotics. The part of the shell that is broken needs to be stabilized. Call around and see if you can't find a vet that can help you. I doubt you can do this on your own.


----------



## yagyujubei (May 10, 2013)

It's pretty bad. The front where it's broken is the biggest problem. If you can't find a vet to help. the wounds need to be cleaned and kept clean and dry. Keep it warm. 3% hydrogen peroxide will help clean the wounds. See if it will eat. Don't keep it in the dark. Good luck.


----------



## 7oasty23 (May 10, 2013)

I don't know about tort injuries, but hydrogen peroxide does not protect from bacteria, Neosporin or vaseline works far better for the treatment of wounds. The hydrogen peroxide is a myth that needs to go away. 


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## mctlong (May 10, 2013)

Neosporine is good for surface wounds, but is not recommended for deep puncture wounds like these. He needs emergency vet care and antibiotics.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using TortForum mobile app


----------



## yagyujubei (May 10, 2013)

Hydrogen peroxide is used as a cleaning agent. No one is calling it an antibiotic. Suggesting putting a petrolatum based product over dirty puncture and penetrating wounds is just stupid. The foaming action of peroxide can be helpful in cleaning deep wounds, whether you think so or not.


7oasty23 said:


> I don't know about tort injuries, but hydrogen peroxide does not protect from bacteria, Neosporin or vaseline works far better for the treatment of wounds. The hydrogen peroxide is a myth that needs to go away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## Millerlite (May 10, 2013)

Hydrogen peroxide indeed cleans wounds not kill bacteria. It's more made to grab dirt and larger particles and clean a wound. The bubbles are the key, kind of like shampoo or soap. 

Any pictures?


----------



## Pokeymeg (May 10, 2013)

Oh your poor poor tortoise, that looks painful :-( I hope you can find a vet to help you....I agree that your first vet shouldve at least been able to provide first aid! 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Raeanncarr1 (May 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry that your dog did this let me know if its getting better


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2013)

using peroxide on deep wounds can cause some tissue damage.. I would clean with water, set in a clean box, no substrate, keep warm and get to a vet that can administer antibiotics.. it is not good... 
You also want to make sure NO flies get to the wound or they will lay eggs and you will have maggots. 
Depending on the internal damage where the break is, it might be better to Euthanize the animal. Especially if you cant find a vet willing or qualified to help you. 
sorry.


----------



## wellington (May 10, 2013)

I must say I agree with Laura. Peroxide will hurt like hell on open type wounds like that. He is in bad shape. I'm not sure I would put him through the agony as tortoises with much less looking wounds have not made it. WHATEVER YOU DO, IT NEEDS A VET NOW. Good luck to you.


----------



## tiddles (May 11, 2013)

Hows this little guy doing. Such a sad post xx

Sent from my GT-I9100P using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Lou (May 11, 2013)

Any news? and I would also like to add that H2O2 is considered an antimicrobial agent and is one of the chemicals used in hospitals to sterilize and clean. 

But I would agree that it also causes tissue damage, and though it will sterilize the wound, it would also do damage itself (not to mention the pain associated--as others have pointed out).


----------



## Budgey (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi there everyone, and sorry for such a late reply to all your responses. Shortly after I posted for help, I was able to contact a wildlife sanctury in the middle of the country. It was about a 7 hour drive away, but I literally jumped straight in the car and got the little tortoise to them. They were kind enough to wait for my arrival, which was almost 11pm that night. Well, what can I say, they were so skilled and caring, and Terry The Tortoise (they named him after me) is now doing well after 2 operations and a course of antibiotics - and he even has a little girlfriend that was brought the the centre a few days later!

I have had a few updates since, and now he is stabilised, him and his new freind are being moved to a specialist centre for rehabilitation.

I have added a couple of pics which were taken a few days after I got him to the rescue centre, basically post op. Once again, thanks for all your help and advice. I was in such a panic, especially since my vet was so unhelpful. But I'm so happy to report to you that there was a happy ending!!! 

Oh yeah, my dog now wears a muzzle!

Terry (the other one)


----------



## wellington (Jun 4, 2013)

Glad to here your tortoise is doing good.


----------



## WillTort2 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like the shell once again saves the tortoise...what a remarkable evolutionary design.

Best of luck!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, what a great job theyve done patching him up!! Keep us updated on his progress please!


----------



## tiddles (Jun 4, 2013)

So glad he is doing well. 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using TortForum mobile app


----------



## mainey34 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, great success!


----------



## sueb4653 (Jun 4, 2013)

looks like he is doing great glad you found help


----------



## sibi (Jun 4, 2013)

DO NOT clean with hydrogen provide. It will only make the wound worse and painful. Instead use a antiseptic solution to clean the wound. Afterwards, use a antibiotic ointment and keep it bandaged and dry. Place him on a clean towel and make sure he's darn. Then he must go to a vet!!!


yagyujubei said:


> It's pretty bad. The front where it's broken is the biggest problem. If you can't find a vet to help. the wounds need to be cleaned and kept clean and dry. Keep it warm. 3% hydrogen peroxide will help clean the wounds. See if it will eat. Don't keep it in the dark. Good luck.


----------



## sibi (Jun 4, 2013)

Has he shown any signs of wanting to eat? you may have to gently hand-feed him for a while. You may want to start with some fruit. You were fortunate that he wasn't killed and you found a specialize vet. I have a thread written by Tom below my name. Even though you experienced what no tort owner would ever want to go through, I still recommend your reading it. We always try to warn owners if they have dogs. I guess I missed you.


----------



## Budgey (Jun 5, 2013)

sibi said:


> Has he shown any signs of wanting to eat? you may have to gently hand-feed him for a while. You may want to start with some fruit. You were fortunate that he wasn't killed and you found a specialize vet. I have a thread written by Tom below my name. Even though you experienced what no tort owner would ever want to go through, I still recommend your reading it. We always try to warn owners if they have dogs. I guess I missed you.




Hi Sibi! All I know is that he's doing well, so I presume he's eating ok as the rescue centre is already talking about moving him to a sanctuary. The little guy is actually wild, so I'm not the owner. I just felt a responsibility as it was my dog that did the damage, but regardless of that I would do the same for any animal in need whatever the circumstances. I have owned several dogs, but this is the first one that actively seeks out and wants to attack wild tortoises - hence the investment in a muzzle!

Perhaps I will own tortoises one day; they seem like fascinating creatures. Might have to wait 'til the current doggie is off the scene, though... 

Thanks again everyone.

Terry (the other one)


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2013)

You would be a great tortoise owner. Your quick, caring response to this wild one proves that. If you got a spot you can dog proof, there is a tortoise out there that would love to be your friend Thanks for being one of the good people and caring about animals of all kind.


----------

